# Burgenweg Frankenstein ==&gt  Auerbach



## Gerald (21. November 2000)

Hallo Ist jemand schon mal den ausgeschilderten Burgenwanderweg von der Burg Frankenstein zum Auerbacherschloss gefahren? Gerald


----------



## Andreas (21. November 2000)

Hallo Gerald, ich bin den Burgenwanderweg (Symbol Hellblaues B) einmal vom Frankenstein bis nach Seeheim Jugenheim (und umgekehrt) gefahren. Sehr anspruchsvolle geniale Downhill Strecke. Leider geht es teilweise auch wieder bergauf.  Was m"chtest Du genau wissen? Cheers, Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerald (21. November 2000)

Wollte mit meinem ungefedertem MTB von der Burg nach Hause (Bensheim)und bin da drauf geraten. Hatte den Eindruck, daá da was falsch ausgeschildert war, denn mit BurgenWEG hatte das nichts zu tun. War eher ein kleines Felsenmeer. Ist mir wirklich zu schwer gewesen, bin dann vor Seeheim auf die B3 gefahren. Deiner Schilderung nach zu beurteilen, war das aber der Burgenweg. Vielleicht versuche ich es mit einem Fully irgendwann nochmal. Gerald


----------



## Andreas (21. November 2000)

Das kann ich nur bestaetigen, da gibt es einige Stellen mit 16% Gefaelle und lauter mittelgrossen Steinen im Weg. Ein Fahrfehler und man macht einen Salto Montale. Ich fahre da eher (mit Hardtail) vorsichtig runter, es ist aber unglaublich wie da manche an einem vorbeiknallen. Vor einem querliegenden Baum wurde Sand zum besseren ueberspringen aufgefllt ,-) Gruss, Andreas


----------



## DeHejner (7. März 2001)

Nun wenn wir wirklich den gleichen Weg meinen, dann ist der echt nicht so arg kompliziert (jedenfalls war er das vor einem halben Jahr nicht), bin schon lange nicht mehr dort gefahren...


----------



## Gerald (8. März 2001)

so nach Darmstadt (oder Roádorf) an? Kann das sein?  Fr mich ( und mein Fahrk"nnen, Mut, Fahrad, Nerven, ....) war der Weg zu ""kompliziert"" Ich h"tte da mir wahrscheinlich alle Knochen gebrochen und das wollte ich meiner Krankenkasse, Frau, Tochter, ... nicht antun. Aber vielleicht versuche ich es dieses Jahr mit meinem Vollgeferdertem nochmal.  Sagt dir Bensheim/Fehlheim was?  Gerald (noch nie den Burgenweg runtergefahren :~~~(


----------



## DeHejner (9. März 2001)

Ne h"rt sich irgendwie nach H"hnlein an *g* Klar sagt mir da Fehlheim was (und Bensheim erst recht), wenn alles klappt, dann k"nnt ihr am Wochenende mal unsere neue Seite (neues Design und und und) anschauen  www.doktorbike.de  Bin den Weg schon mit beidem (Hardtail und Fully) gefahren, letzteres macht natrlich mehr Spass  -)


----------



## Gerald (9. März 2001)

wenn ich mir das richtig berlege, h"rt sich das doch sehr stark nach H"hnlein an. Bei starkem Nord-Ost Wind mát ich ja fast dein Ketten"l riechen k"nnen. Wenn du von Langwaden den Betonweg nach Fehlheim radelst und in Fehlheim auch immer geradeaus, kommst du bei mir vorbei.   Hat die HP was mit dem Radgesch"ft Dr. Bike in Auerbach zu tun?  Gerald


----------



## DeHejner (14. März 2001)

Ne hat nichts mit dem Gesch"ft zu tun (auch wenn der Name fast gleich klingt, ist die Schreibweise doch anders)...  Schau einfach mal drauf, aber morgen msste der allergr"áte Teil online sein...  Gruá DH


----------

